# 2008 Halloween Yankee Candle



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Congragulations lol. I'v never herd of that. Are the free catalogs? I'd love to check the site out. I hope DH get's you something or many somethings.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Toetag (Jan 31, 2008)

I got the catalog yesterday its got some pretty good candles in there i wouldnt mind burning in the fall months.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

halloweenrocks08 - just go to Yankeee Candle - INDEX. They have some nice candle stuff. They may be a little on the pricier side, but I've always thought they were well worth it. Quality candles. The catalogs are free, mine came in the mail. I think I signed up for it online.

Toetag - I can burn some of these all year long! I think I'm gonna take advantage of that coupon.


----------



## Toetag (Jan 31, 2008)

Some of the candles smells makes me wanna take a bite out of them....Makes me hungry!


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

I got a small little booklet from Yankee Candle today with the coupon inside $15 off $45...The Boney Bunch Collection is so cute! I want all of them!!! LOL Going to be so hard to decide which ones to get...


----------



## MikeCuCu (Aug 27, 2007)

*Love Yankee*

I lucked out and while looking at Halloween merchandise last week at TJ Maxx they had a boonilla yankee candle from last year for only 8 bucks! It was the only one but I snatched it up. 


If they still have their bloody drip candles this year... I highly recommend that you don't put it on something that you mind getting stained. They were such a mess... but the effect was neat.. until I found out it stained my concrete counter tops!!!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Home Goods has the Boo-nilla, Purr-chouli, and Cider Web candles for $7.99. They also had small Trick or Treat and Witches Brew candles for $3.99.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh goodness you guys got me in alot of trouble when I order these.

Thanks for the great info.


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Yankee Candles are indeed yummy smelling... I will have to check out their store and see what kind of Halloween goodies they have....

Another great place to shop for Halloween candles and accessories is Illuminations.....I totally dig that store...last year I bought a beautiful table runner, glass eyeballs, and some lovely green candles.... 

Here is their website.... 

Illuminations - Candles - Candle - Scented Candles - Jar Candles - Floating Candles - Aromatherapy Candles


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Illuminations has nice stuff, too. Have you seen their haunted mansions?? Expensive but really cool. I usually wait for their sales.

I think I'm going to use the coupon this weekend. I'm going to Charlottesville and they have a store there. I won't have to pay for shipping and since I'm already going to C'ville, I don't have to worry about wasting gas.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I got my Yankee Candle catalog today. I love the Boney Bunch stuff. I think I might get the reed diffuser on the back cover for the bathroom. I love the scratch and sniff stuff. Reminds me of the stickers I used to have when I was little.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

digbugsgirl said:


> DH is in Williamsburg right now and I told him if he sees a store to stop and get me something.


The Williamsburg YC store is on Richmond Rd., at the end of Restaurant Row, sandwiched between the Olive Garden and the Carraba's. One of 2 flagship stores -- 40,000+ sq ft of Yankee Candle, and associated things...and a room that snows. They do a nice Halloween exhibit -- and it sells out FAST. One of the few things I miss about living in the 'burg...and definitely worth the trek.


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

digbugsgirl said:


> Illuminations has nice stuff, too. Have you seen their haunted mansions?? Expensive but really cool. I usually wait for their sales.
> 
> I think I'm going to use the coupon this weekend. I'm going to Charlottesville and they have a store there. I won't have to pay for shipping and since I'm already going to C'ville, I don't have to worry about wasting gas.



Yeah, they are a bit pricey...but I really do love their products....
I also have a coupon and plan on using it next week...can't wait to see their new Halloween goodies!


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

I just was walking by in the mall & the strikingly bold orange color (in the store) pulled me to it like a magnet. To be bathed in the sights & smells of orange was wonderful! It has to be seen to be believed.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

The Auditor said:


> The Williamsburg YC store is on Richmond Rd., at the end of Restaurant Row, sandwiched between the Olive Garden and the Carraba's. One of 2 flagship stores -- 40,000+ sq ft of Yankee Candle, and associated things...and a room that snows. They do a nice Halloween exhibit -- and it sells out FAST. One of the few things I miss about living in the 'burg...and definitely worth the trek.


Yeah, he didn't find it. We'll have to make a special trip down there one day. He loves, loves, loves to eat at Captain George's (so do I!) so we'll make a trip to go to dinner and then we'll have to stop at Yankee Candle.


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

So, I go to the mall last night and they were putting the Boney Bunch stuff out at Yankee...What do I do? I bought it all!!  Well, with the exception of 2 of the pieces & I also got a set of the blood dripping candles for the bride & groom.....I used my coupon & the store manager was SO nice... she gave me another coupon! I think because she couldn't believe how excited I was at every piece she was taking outta the boxes for me....HAHA


----------



## spookifyKN (Jun 25, 2008)

post pics!


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

spookifyKN said:


> post pics!



Aww man I left all the pieces at my Fiance's house & I won't be back up there till Saturday but, I won't forget to take pics & post em' up for ya...


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

Here's the link to Yankee, you can check them out They don't have all of them up yet though...there's alot more. Yankee Candle - Boney Bunch


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for the link! Love the Boney Bunch Skeleton Hearse
!


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

went to the yankee candle store yesterday. i also ended up getting the boney bunch bride & groom with the bleeding candles be careful what you put them on the post about them staining is so true(wish i woulda read that before i lit mine up) but atleast what i got the red wax on can be replaced i feel sorry for the person who stained their counter tops. does anyone know how many pieces are in the boney bunch collection? the store i went to only had 3 different ones.the lady working there said stuff was going pretty quickly.


----------



## samhainschimera (Aug 8, 2008)

My first post, woohoo! I went to YC yesterday and bought the boney bunch tombstone tart warmer and the haunted house reed diffuser. I'm going back next week for the skeleton hearse and bride and groom set. Hopefully I'll have the whole collection by the end of September ...I swear, I need a second job this time of year!


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Great you guys! I can't wait to go tomorrow. I worked at my part time job last night and have plenty of money to spend there!!  hee hee


----------

